# I give it a week, two weeks tops



## Kratos Aurion

...before I abandon ship and stop caring about my art thread yet again.







A thing. Yes.



I don't know if anyone remembers those pseudomori-style people I posted forever ago. They weren't that great.







This one is better.

This is Beck, the fifth gym leader of one of my regions. He trains water-types, researches unown in his spare time and his name is actually Alzlbex (long story, too tired now) but _he_ can barely pronounce it so. And anyway if you were to make fun of the name he'd probably just feed you to his giant three-headed venomous sea snake.

...of course, in New Logora, unpronounceable names consisting of seemingly random jumbles of letters actually aren't all that uncommon, so not many people would make fun of him. I guess I just like saying "giant three-headed venomous sea snake".

I like drawing giant three-headed venomous sea snakes, too.






(might have posted this before but I totally don't care atm)



I would say "more later" but see thread title.


----------



## Mhaladie

I really like the first one, your Pokemon are always in such dynamic poses! It's pretty excellent.


----------



## ultraviolet

I love your art but your poison!sea-snake confuses the hell out of me because to me it screams electric. Because it's black/yellow and it has jagged fins and... yeah. But it's still really good. I envy your shading.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

That's the natural coloration for sea kraits.

Anyway, thanks, you two.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

...and the natural color of a mouse isn't bright lemon-yellow. But I don't care so whatever.

The first one is the most amazing picture ever (besides the Tyranitar-frolicking one). I love the style.  :>


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Wow. The first drawing is so epic. I <3 the awesome poses.

And the gym leader is very... well... believable. I could totally see Game Freak using him as a gym leader. The giant three-headed venomous sea snake is also cool, but it looks as if it's growing fur. I don't get what that's even for.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

His name is Beck? Soy un perdidor.

The Lugia seems to have only two toes on the foot to our left.


----------



## Thorne

I'm no expert but I am convinced something looks off with Beck. I think it's the pose, it looks kinda stiff if you ask me.

The sea snake is cool thought.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Thread successfully forgotten, Captain! Mission accomplished!

 Brief reply to the million-month-old crit/comments, which I do appreciate:

 Kam: No, Lugia's toe is not "missing"; the foot is angled in such a way that you wouldn't see it.

 Zangviper: To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure why they're there other than I  thought it looked cool. They're supposed to be flowing, tattered-looking  fins, though it's possible I didn't pull that off quite right. Oh,  well, too late, design's stuck.

 Male Gardevoir: Mrrg... I'm not sure "stiff" is the word I'd use to describe Beck's  pose, but it is definitely neutral and not all that interesting, so I  think I know what you're getting at. I'm trying to avoid that with the  other leaders. When I actually draw them, which is like never. work  ethic what is that

 General "thank you, much appreciated, etc.".








 Concept sketch thing I don't know for the main character of a planned  trainer fic (may or may not write for this year's NaNo). Did I post this  here already? I don't think I did. Oh, well, who cares, not me. His  name is Virgil and he thinks being a pokémon trainer sucks. Also he  thinks being a human sucks. Also he thinks Arceus is a petty, childish  bitch with a sick sense of humor, but then maybe he should've known  better than to piss it off about twenty million times. And that's all  I'm saying.

 He's supposed to look more annoyed than  confused/defeated/worried/whatever the hell that expression is supposed  to be (aside from "wrong, Kratos you suck at peoplefaces"). Virgil only has two emotions: annoyed and... really, really annoyed. So. Uh. Oops.

Christ I don't remember his legs looking that awkward.








 That favorites meme thing Xikaze found, reposted here primarily because I  can. Marvel at the crappiness of my sketches and my wondrous ability to  make an entire row of sexy men lean inexplicably to the left.  (template/meme credit to I-don't-know, ask Xikaze or something)

 Not going to bother posting most of the individual images used to make  this but I kind of like this one in spite of how rushed it is, so:








 mrawr, etc.


 will now resume forgetting about thread and the half-assed art it contains


----------



## shy ♡

Virgil's legs look fine, the only problem I see is his arms (mainly left one, our left his right) are too long. I greatly appreciate / am jealous of your human-drawing-abilities though so, keep doing that. Drawing humans that is. :v Oh and I love his face. It looks very annoyed.

Also, where is that favourites-meme thing, blank. I want to do it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Oh, you.

The arms, really? Yeah, they probably are a little too long, now I look again, though I was struggling with that pose anyway and might've done it intentionally to achieve some sort of bogus "perspective" or whatever (I must've been tired or on something). Regardless! Thank you, and I will attempt to not do that next time!

Meme thread, blank is in first post. Everyone was being lame and c/ping images someone else had drawn, including people I knew were good artists. :( It made me sad. I'd like to see what you come up with, though!


----------



## shy ♡

Hrr, arms generally reach only to the crotchity area, so, that's basically the problem. But I make the same mistake all the time, because people have funny limbs. :[

That is weird how everyone is c/ping art when they can draw it. ... *runs to photoshop* :v


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I always thought it was that the fingertips hit around midway down the  thigh (they do on me, though then again I'm shortish so); they're  probably too long even for that, though. >>;


Hey, look, things.



















Finnial, termelc and distrike, giant lizards of death that eat lightning  for breakfast and you for a snack. Well, distrike, anyway. Finnial just  kind of sits there and looks cute. But that's okay, too! Finnial and  termelc are pure electric; distrike is electric/steel and has a BST of  600 for maximum death potential. Also fondly known as "magnezone on speed".

Based on these things, which are awesome.


----------



## Dannichu

Eeee, I saw those last ones on your Fakedex on DA and Finnial is the cutest thing ever and I want one. I really love how Sugimori-ish your Fakemon style is, too - alongside the offical art, it's really hard to tell the difference. 

The Lugia v. Jolteon picture at the top is absolutely _immense_.

I want to do the Fave-Pokemon-Meme-Thing, but I can't do digital art and absolutley cannot be arsed to draw everything out on paper and then copy and crop them all til they're the right size. I absolutely do not have the patience. I adore yours, though, especially the trainer line XD


----------



## Kratos Aurion

derp I done forgot this agin

Thanks, Danni. You really should do the meme, though! Mine was all drawn on paper (colored in Photoshop, yeah, but drawn on paper)! You could do it!

I fucked up my website's gallery earlier this week, and since that's where I host most of my non-fakemon art that means that the links got screwed up as well. If you happened to view the thread and saw just about no artwork, oops! That's what happened! I'll fix the links as soon as I finish this post so the pictures come back. In the meantime, new art! Gasp!







wargleblargle.

Those clouds took for-friggin-ever because I had to redo them about a billion times before I finally found a tutorial I could actually follow (Kratos are not good with instructions). And then I had to redo them some more. I guess they look mostly okay, though?

EDIT: yeah okay links for older pictures are fixed now. Carry on.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Kratos Aurion said:


>


Would it be wrong of me to say that this is damn near the /sexiest/ drawing I've seen in a long time?

And you do a damn good Sugimori-style art, to boot.

You are amaaaazing why are you so amazing D:


----------



## shy ♡

Ahhhh those wargles are so awesome. Seriously. The poses - especially the closer one with the perspective and foreshortening are just SO GOOD. And the colours are like eyecandy x1000. ; ; I love it so much ahhh.


----------



## Espeon

Your artwork is beautiful. I really love all of the work with more "sketchy" and less defined outlines. They are absolutely immense. If you don't mind me asking, what programme do you use to draw/colour in?


----------



## shy ♡

Espeon said:


> Your artwork is beautiful. I really love all of the work with more "sketchy" and less defined outlines. They are absolutely immense. If you don't mind me asking, what programme do you use to draw/colour in?


It sketches on paper and colours on photoshop, except for rare occasions when it does both on photoshop or both on paper.


----------



## Espeon

But but but Photoshop does not do lines that clear. :(
I swear.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Zora of Termina said:


> Would it be wrong of me to say that this  is damn near the /sexiest/ drawing I've seen in a long time?
> 
> And you do a damn good Sugimori-style art, to boot.
> 
> You are amaaaazing why are you so amazing D:


I DON'T KNOW, HALP D:

<3 Thank you~



Pentimento said:


> Ahhhh those wargles are so awesome. Seriously.  The poses - especially the closer one with the perspective and  foreshortening are just SO GOOD. And the colours are like eyecandy  x1000. ; ; I love it so much ahhh.


Thank yoouuu, you spoil me :D I'm really loving the colors too, because  usually I don't think I put any thought into them. Actually I don't  think I put much thought into them this time, either. But they work well  together anyway!



Espeon said:


> Your artwork is beautiful. I really love all of the  work with more "sketchy" and less defined outlines. They are absolutely  immense.


Thanks <3 Yeah, I've decided I really like leaving the lineart rough like that.



Pentimento said:


> It sketches on paper and colours on  photoshop, except for rare occasions when it does both on photoshop  or both on paper.


There we go. Because hahahaha Kratos drawing lineart on the computer or remembering how to use colored pencils from forever ago.



Espeon said:


> But but but Photoshop does not do lines that clear. :(
> I swear.


Lines? Not sure what you're asking, because there uh weren't any lines  that Photoshop made. Just color. All the lines are pencil.

um um uh nothing else /new/ new per se but there are these fakemon I  made that aren't on display on the Phoenixdex yet for reasons :o speshul  surprise!











Valazman and marvelisk, fighting and dragon respectively. They're like  milotic only for tough and cool contests. Originally I was going to make  marvelisk all ornate and fancy but then the sketch... didn't... look  like that. Then I thought that a bunch of frills would just look like  trying too hard, so I decided to run with more of a "cool is just an  attitude" and now it's just a jerk proud and over  self-confident! It needs _cool_ sunglasses or something. Totally. Because that wouldn't make it look like a pompous ass at all.

Valazman is just "imma eet j00" and I don't think it needs any more explanation. :V


----------



## shy ♡

Oh my gooood valazman is so cute. ; ; It's like an ursaring/houndoom mix but. SO CUTE. I think that's my favourite of your mans. Idk it's done so well. Idkkkk I love it. <333 It's also coloured really well. Yeps.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Valazman is not cute.







_This_ is cute.

No seriously I think it's the cutest thing I've ever drawn ever and it makes me go "awww, don't cry, have a hug" literally every time I look at it. ME. Agh.

uh I mean here! Have a quimpy. It's the fighting-feebas-thing that evolves into valazman, only it's better than feebas because it is cute instead of ugly. It cries a lot, though. It's a pansy. But it's an adorable pansy so I forgive it.

Also here, have a lamanda (dragon-feebas-cool-thing). It's really boring and dull and uninteresting, but then again I suppose that is kind of the point!








omfg you guys I drew another person O:







Voltaire! He specializes in electric-types and is the New Logoran champion! Also he is blind! The adorable electric bat currently suspended from his sleeve is a transmite; normally it sort of perches on his shoulder and basically acts like one of these (insert vague distracting handwave "it's pokémon" explanation that makes that at least marginally scientifically okay), so Voltaire doesn't walk into walls and shit. Oh, and uh, it sort of comes in handy when he needs to actually know what his opponents are trying to do in their futile attempt to avoid being steamrollered by his distrike. You know, that terrifying death-dealing bastard lovechild of garchomp and magnezone from a few posts back.


----------



## Not Meowth

Kratos Aurion said:


> Valazman is not cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This_ is cute.
> 
> No seriously I think it's the cutest thing I've ever drawn ever and it makes me go "awww, don't cry, have a hug" literally every time I look at it. ME. Agh.


Excuse me while I try to form coherent words to describe that.
...nope. Can't. AWWWWWDOOBYCHWABABOOBZZZBM or something.

also Kratos you are a drawing god you should draw everything ever


----------



## Kratos Aurion

hey yo you guys help a brother out

I'm doing this "advent calendar challenge" thing on another forum where you get twelve prompts from other people and do art/writingstuff with those prompts by the 31st. I haven't done... anything, really—only just started on one of the fic ones today—and at this point it's not looking like I'll make it, but I still want to try as soon as I have more time! And seeing as I only have five right now (though I don't think anyone actually has twelve, lol), that means I need seven more prompts! So! Prompt me some artstuff, you guys! It can be just about anything, but be aware that a) no serious sex/pr0n/shipping/romance/buh because that makes me hurl, b) I suck at complicated machinery, c) no these are not requests, d) these will probably just be pencil sketches because _low on time_ and e) I reserve the right to horribly mangle anything involving a fandom I know nothing about (safe fandoms: Pokémon, Golden Sun, Tales of Symphonia, Phoenix Wright, Harry Potter, a couple of Fire Emblem games, and other stuff I'm forgetting so try me? mangling would probably be funnier, though). Or you could prompt something original, it doesn't have to be fancrap. Like just a dragon or something, I don't know and I don't care. Go wild! Prompt me! Give me stuff to do! I'm also still looking for writing prompts (go here if you want to suggest one of those) so I can't guarantee I'll use seven art prompts (if I get that many), but prompt me anyway I need _ideas_. Yes. If I don't finish everything by New Year's Eve then I'll probably still do the really interesting stuff anyway, btw.

_(parentheses)_

Oh and also! If you have an art thread and you give me a prompt or something, I will totally go concrit your art or... or something! I'm normally not big on the whole "trade comments for stuff" thing, and I'm making it a pseudo new year's resolution to comment moar in general anyway, but I need prompts and if the promise of actual attention is enough to entice said prompts out of you then so be it! Pretty please? :D

oh and uh here, have a wargle I drew for my website layout or something.







now _prompt meeeee_


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Why are you pictures so awesome, Kratos.

Why.

Your wargle pictures  are made of pure awesome and win and delicious eyecandy and wargleblargle and awesome and I'm out of adjectives just insert synonyms of "awesome" here 'kay thanks. 

Prompts! Uh. Draw some velociraptors terrorizing New York City. And it will be super awesome because velociraptors are, like, knee-high. 

And for the next one draw velociraptors flying jet planes. While bombing Nazis. 

And for the next one draw velociraptors in space. 

I dunno.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Riptusk always knew that he wasn't like the other haxorus. All that  violent slashing and cutting and stabbing never really appealed to  him--okay, maybe just a _little_--and instead he found that he enjoyed doing some hacking of an entirely different sort.




/awful, awful, _awful_ pun

/awful pun that probably wasn't worth staying up past five in the morning to finish

/possibly an interesting character idea, though, dunno

/still an awful pun

/will get on that "comment moar" resolution soon I swear to god

/ninja out and abandon thread for indefinite period of time











.../fucking AWFUL pun


----------

